# Pimento wood



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 21, 2016)

I understand that pimento wood (and leaves) are traditional in jerk.  I have only ever seen it on the web (and on vacation nearly twenty years ago in Jamaica) and it is darn pricey.  Does anyone have experience with this tropical wood?  I'm considering for some smoked and jerked chicken and pork.  But not if it really isn't unique and delicious enough.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrillfriend (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi!

We're the only approved company since 2006 to sell pimento wood in the states. Although it may seem expensive you don't use it like regular wood - It's very strong and a little goes a long way. Part of the cost is the insane amount of hoops you have to jump through with the Jamaican government and the USDA. These trees were nearly extinct at the turn of the century. Jamaica is fiercely protective of this resource. Hence why there are no other importers (the few that claim to sell it have been shut down). Please feel free to call us and we'd be glad to send you a sample and talk you through any questions you have. 612-868-JERK. Jodi and Gary 

Ps -  the wood really does change the flavor profile of the finished product!


----------



## mdgirlinfl (Oct 27, 2016)

TheGrillFriend said:


> Hi!
> 
> We're the only approved company since 2006 to sell pimento wood in the states. Although it may seem expensive you don't use it like regular wood - It's very strong and a little goes a long way. Part of the cost is the insane amount of hoops you have to jump through with the Jamaican government and the USDA. These trees were nearly extinct at the turn of the century. Jamaica is fiercely protective of this resource. Hence why there are no other importers (the few that claim to sell it have been shut down). Please feel free to call us and we'd be glad to send you a sample and talk you through any questions you have. 612-868-JERK. Jodi and Gary
> 
> Ps -  the wood really does change the flavor profile of the finished product!



Cool. Thanks Jodi and Gary.  Do you have a wbsite?  I have seen Amazon facilitating pimento. I am assuming they are doing it through you as the only importer of the wood.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## travisty (Mar 31, 2017)

Im curious about this as well! Did you ever hear anything back, or manage to try it.

Im competing in my first amateur competition coming up this summer, and im just looking for a unique touch to add, and though perhaps pimento could do that. Ive not yet been to Jamaica, so ive not have authentic jerk to say one way or another if id like the smoke.


----------

